
Ask HN: What is the number one thing you wish would happen in your life time? - cyclecycle
What do you think would be the most epic, most special, most interesting or exciting thing that you could possibly happen during your life time?
======
mikro2nd
Reversing global climate change and bringing atmospheric/oceanic CO2 levels
back to pre-industrial levels.

------
Cheyana
People deciding to stop acting like savages towards one another.

------
bobsoap
First Contact.

------
yohann305
AI machines becoming our parents and making decisions for us cause we’re
really bad at it

